# Wastegate actuator rod adjustment?



## dcafs (Mar 19, 2008)

There are quite a few threads on the 1.8T forum about tuning the wastegate by moving the actuator rod locknuts a few turns thereby making the rod shorter which results in the wastegate opening up less and holding more boost.
After getting under my 2.0T GLI, I was able to locate the actuator rod just above the passenger side axle. By removing the stainless steel bracket the turbo attaches to, I was able to get my hand up there, but even though I can loosen the locknut, I can't figure out how to turn the actuator rod, to shorten it's length.
The rod goes into a sleeve which is riveted onto the wastegate arm - so the sleeve does not turn.
So once you loosen the locknut - what are you supposed to do to turn the actuator rod????








anyone?......anyone?,,,,,,Ferris?


----------



## dcafs (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (dcafs)*

















A couple of pics to see what I am referring to.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (dcafs)*

Search for "JIABANO" in the archives. I believe that cranking their WG is originally how the term was created.


----------



## dk99 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (dcafs)*

You will need to attach a pressure source to the wastegate actuator to move the wastegate open (this will release the preload on the wastgate arm, making it easier to turn the tightening nut)
After loosening the locknut, you can then turn the straight knurled nut within the "sleeve" by hand. Turning it counterclockwise, will shorten the rod.


----------



## dcafs (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (dk99)*

I thought that was the case too until I actually got up there and realized that is not a separate knurled nut. It is actually stamped onto the sleeve itself.
I think you are on the right track though.....the sleeve needs to be turned to do the adjustment. 
Problem is that the sleeve does not seem to detach from the wastegate arm. It appears to be riveted on and this is where I am getting stuck - how to detach the sleeve from the arm.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (dcafs)*

what i want to know is how to hook up a pressure source


----------



## dcafs (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (LEWXCORE)*

That would be interesting to know, but I think the locknut can be loosened without needing to pressurize the actuator valve.
How are you liking the water/meth kit btw? I am on the fence about investing in one myself.


----------



## dk99 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (dcafs)*

The ridged nut in the "sleeve" will turn once the preload is taken off the wastegate arm by pressurizing the wastegate actuator. 








Attaching some hosing from a bicycle tire pump to the actuator is one easy way to pressurize it. 








http://golfmk5.com/forums/show...egate


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (dcafs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcafs* »_That would be interesting to know, but I think the locknut can be loosened without needing to pressurize the actuator valve.
How are you liking the water/meth kit btw? I am on the fence about investing in one myself.

bro i've tried...the locknut is easily to move minus the carpal tunnel from getting ur hand in there but the other one will not budge. i'd really love to see more info on the post below with the bike pump and what he used and how that is attached to the wastegate can.
and as for the water/meth...the cooling mist kit trunk mount kit is great. i bought it for 340$ and it has everything you need...real basic. 
150 psi pump and 6gal/hour nozzle activated on a boost switch. 
all the other kits out there are good too.
if you have revo you can mess with timing or run race gas files for others and you will feel a nice difference.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_Search for "JIABANO" in the archives. I believe that cranking their WG is originally how the term was created.

Ok, I searched for JIABANO in the archives but only brought up posts from noregret because he had it in his signature. I know I read the meaning at some time, what does this mean again?


_Modified by solarflare at 4:40 AM 7-15-2008_


----------



## dcafs (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (dk99)*

Thanks for that tip dk..... That's pretty smart thinking to use a bicycle pump. Sometimes when you think too hard about a problem you don't see the simplicity of it's solution.
I will give this a try - but can I ask if you have actually been able to turn that ridged nut yourself?
When I worked my hand around its circumference, I could swear it was just some ridgework built into the sleeve housing. I did not get the impression it was a separate nut within the sleeve....there was absolutely no gap between that vane that surrounds it and the ridged surface. Felt like one solid moulded piece.
I sure hope that I am wrong about that because I would really like to be able give that sucker a little tweak. 
But I have a feeling VW may have caught on to this tweak with the 1.8T crowd and made it harder to do on the 2.0T engine. I believe the 1.8's had two lock nuts on opposite sides of the actuator rod and you just loosened them both and turned them the appropriate number of times.
In any case...many thanks for taking the time to help me out and share your knowledge. I appreciate it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dcafs (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (LEWXCORE)*

Good to know the w/m kit is working out for you.
I have stage 2 Revo with the SPS+ and turning up the timing seems like the next logical step because I think the K03 is pretty much maxed out at 22 pounds of peak boost. 
So the w/m kit makes sense as the next logical step in tuning.
I currently run settings of B8 T5 F8 and get almost no timing pull until heatsoak kicks in. So there is some room to advance the timing and I think the injection kit is the way.
I have read that the methanol mix essentially performs close to 100 octane.
Can I ask what timing setting you run the w/m?


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (dcafs)*

You guys got screwed on cranking your WG. That sux (actually not bacuase the wg should be set to about 9 psi) that vw has it preset that way.from the pic it looks like it you take it apart and ditch the ajdustment assmebly for a nut you might be able to do it. Probably not worth it.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (dcafs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcafs* »_Good to know the w/m kit is working out for you.
I have stage 2 Revo with the SPS+ and turning up the timing seems like the next logical step because I think the K03 is pretty much maxed out at 22 pounds of peak boost. 
So the w/m kit makes sense as the next logical step in tuning.
I currently run settings of B8 T5 F8 and get almost no timing pull until heatsoak kicks in. So there is some room to advance the timing and I think the injection kit is the way.
I have read that the methanol mix essentially performs close to 100 octane.
Can I ask what timing setting you run the w/m?










well, my car is runnning really hard with the water meth and very consistent.
these are my settings: 9 boost 8 timing 5 fuel.
the fuel is because i have a bigger fuel pump, otherwise leave it at 9 to avoid fuel cuts.
i hit 24 lbs of boost with no tweak around 3500 rpm and it tapers off to about 11 if i keep on it to 7k rpm..but i never do that


----------



## dcafs (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (dk99)*

Hey DK:
I just read the DIY thread in that link you included......just what I was looking for!!!!








The symptoms described there are exactly like the one that I have been experiencing = actual boost below requested and not due to a boost leak or PCV problem.
So I guess it's time to rig up a bicycle pump and get some small clamps to replace the ones on the actuator can.
Many thanks buddy - I would never have found that thread otherwise and feel much better now knowing that I was on the right track and that pesky little knob can be adjusted (and that's not a pitch for Viagara either!)


----------



## dcafs (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (LEWXCORE)*

Wow!!! 
24 pounds boost - that's impressive.
My best peak so far has been 22 psi at around 3000 which matched the requested - but afterwards, my actual lags the requested by 2-3 psi all the way to redline. 










Do you have vagcom? If so, what are the timing correction factors like at your timing setting = 8.
And if I may ask.....do you run those settings on a daily basis with no problem or do you switch back and forth?


----------



## jpimp61 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (dcafs)*

I only have one question:
I'm fairly certain that I don't want to chip my car. I want to keep the stock software. With that being said, would this mod be any less risky only trying for 2 or so psi on the stock software vs. chipped? I know cars and I've worked on and off in a garage for several years as well as many friends cars so messing with something on a car doesn't worry me. I just ask would this be worth it/any less risky for trying to get 2 or so more psi or should I just forget I read this DIY? Once again I'm not worried about doing this, I just want to know if it will get me a lil bit more.


----------



## jpimp61 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (jpimp61)*

need i mention I'm not looking to turn it up near 20 or 20+ psi.










_Modified by jpimp61 at 10:59 PM 7-27-2008_


----------



## dcafs (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (jpimp61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jpimp61* »_I only have one question:
I'm fairly certain that I don't want to chip my car. I want to keep the stock software. With that being said, would this mod be any less risky only trying for 2 or so psi on the stock software vs. chipped? I know cars and I've worked on and off in a garage for several years as well as many friends cars so messing with something on a car doesn't worry me. I just ask would this be worth it/any less risky for trying to get 2 or so more psi or should I just forget I read this DIY? Once again I'm not worried about doing this, I just want to know if it will get me a lil bit more.









I actually tried this procedure about a week ago and it does work!








Generally speaking, one single turn of the adjusting rod nut increases boost by about one psi.
I am currently peaking at 22 psi, but I also turned down my timing advance a little bit to compensate for the better boost.
You definitely feel the tighter boost!
If you are running stock boost, then it does not peak at more than 12-14 psi, so adding a pound or two would still keep you under the regular stage one flash.
Even my VW dealer is now offering a tuned down version of the REVO flash which is detuned to peak at 17 psi rather than the regular 19-20 psi.
The ECU is apparently quite adaptive, so as long as you keep your adjustment within reason. The ony thing that might happen is that if you adjust actual boost much higher than requested boost, the ecu might call for a limp mode. 
That is why I log my actual vs requested and try to match them up. I am only attempting to optimize what the software is requesting of the engine.


----------



## jpimp61 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (dcafs)*

Thanx, I appreciate the info. U answered myquestion


----------



## dcafs (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (jpimp61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jpimp61* »_Thanx, I appreciate the info. U answered myquestion









Glad to help out.
I see you are running the VF intercooler.
I posted another thread about running FMIC's.....did you notice any performance gain after installing yours?
I felt that my performance worsened and so I took it off. My data logs did not show more than a 3 to 4 degree intake temp difference from the stock intercooler, which led me to conclude that the stock one ain't so bad after all.


----------



## dcafs (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (dk99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dk99* »_You will need to attach a pressure source to the wastegate actuator to move the wastegate open (this will release the preload on the wastgate arm, making it easier to turn the tightening nut)
After loosening the locknut, you can then turn the straight knurled nut within the "sleeve" by hand. Turning it counterclockwise, will shorten the rod.


Someone correct me if I am wrong - but I believe a point of clarification is in order:
Counterclockwise shortens the rod if you are on the actuator can side of the locknut.
Clockwise shortens the rod if you are on the wastegate side of the locknut.
It all depends on where you are situated in relation to the assembly, but in either case, you are shortening the rod and creating more tension on the actuator can spring.
Just wanted to point that out because I had to really think about this before giving it a turn.


----------



## jpimp61 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Wastegate actuator rod adjustment? (dcafs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcafs* »_
I see you are running the VF intercooler.


I'm not running the intercooler yet. I'm on the fence about buying it in the first place. Its just a thought for the future.


----------

